# Morning Glory Seeds?..



## Gamberro (Feb 5, 2008)

I've heard conflicting information about morning glory seeds on the Internet, lots of people advising against it. But from what I read elsewhere, I REALLY want to get some! Please advise.


----------



## Reyer (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning glory grows wild where i live. Im not sure if its the right stuff, but theres a shit load of it


----------



## rolln1up (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been thinking about it really hard if you try it post back and let me know Good luck


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 5, 2008)

I've tried morning glory seeds twice. Both times I ate about 150 seeds, way too low a dose. All I had to show for it was a stomachache.

Don't do it if you are on anti-depressant medication.


----------



## gabriel420 (Feb 5, 2008)

Why not do it on anti-depressants? I was under the impression it was similar to LSD, but weaker.


----------



## xpyr0x666 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning glory is anything but weak, I can tell you that. If you consume enough of it, it can be more powerful than anything you've ever experienced. The trick is with the seeds, you cant just eat them, you have to grind them up, crush them or make an extract, cause the active shit is on the inside, and your body wont digest the seeds no matter how you eat them. Not to mention it will feel like pooping sand when it comes out which don't feel too good! You need to eat a lot of them, way more than 150 seed's, I'd say at least a few grams or more maybe, unsure.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 6, 2008)

most seed companies treat their seeds with some chemical that doesnt agree with your stomach, so either use wild seeds, or do an indepth search to find the seed companies that do not treat their seeds. also, i would say to definately do an extraction, there are several places to find how online (such as erowid). i've never extracted it myself, but i have tried some once that my mom did; not quite acid, but pretty damn cool all the same.


----------



## Gutter (Feb 6, 2008)

Funny you bring this up, my whole day has been about this shit 
Yup I crushed up some seeds and put it in water. I think I could tell a little bit. But then i toked up in my shower And I'm kinda trippin right now, like a weirder high hahaha, soo uhh anyways.....fuck i forgot what i was talking about dudes hahaaha..peace padres hahaha


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 6, 2008)

That's it, I'm buyin this shit.
As for grinding up, yeah, I've had friends grind the seeds up and mixx the grind wit icecream n eat it. Soaking them in water to get any pesticides n watnot out would probly be a good idea.


----------



## rolln1up (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm going to stop by and pick some of these up myself curiosity killed the stoner


----------



## DMTER (Feb 6, 2008)

I eat 9-15g's of mg seeds and that always does me right just get the right seeds man if your goin to a store to get them buy pearly gates or heavenly blues and if your ordering online then just buy hawaiian baby woodrose seeds you really only need a few seeds of HBWR compared to hundreds of MG's well safe and happy trippin!


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 6, 2008)

buy a few different types of seeds, you get a wider spectrum of alki's.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 9, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> buy a few different types of seeds, you get a wider spectrum of alki's.


Which ends in a condition of more-fucked-up, I assume?

I learned how to make an extract solution from Morning Glories, so I'll let jah know when I've tried it out.


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 9, 2008)

The seeds contain different types of active alkaloids. HBW is more of a body buzz/euphoric feeling, Heavenly blue is more visual, etc. So why not feel euphoric and watch the light bend.

Try mixing some Heavenly blue, Flying saucers, Pearly gates, Rivera corymbrosa, and HBW seeds. Start out with small amounts of each.


----------



## xpyr0x666 (Feb 9, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> The seeds contain different types of active alkaloids. HBW is more of a body buzz/euphoric feeling, Heavenly blue is more visual, etc. So why not feel euphoric and watch the light bend.
> 
> Try mixing some Heavenly blue, Flying saucers, Pearly gates, Rivera corymbrosa, and HBW seeds. Start out with small amounts of each.


Heavenly blue is "very visual" lol... I cant say I've ever tried any other type or hbw though.


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Feb 9, 2008)

Dont waste your time order peruvian torch instead look it up on erowid.com


----------



## gogrow (Feb 9, 2008)

FrostyTHEgrowmaN said:


> Dont waste your time order peruvian torch instead look it up on erowid.com


if you are gonna go the cacti route, you can order peyote seeds online, it will take awhile to grow them, but definately worth it in the end


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 10, 2008)

I heard it takes like 10 years before the peyote is ready to harvest.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 10, 2008)

"In nature they will start flowering after about 10 years, in culture about 5 years and in my way 3 years, some even in the second year."
-Anonymous, XS4ALL internet: internetprovider voor toegang en hosting


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 10, 2008)

I was thinking about growing some peyote, but decided against it bc i heard it takes that long. how do I get them ready in 3 years? I know you can buy tissue and start them from that, kind of like cloning weed. what kind of soil, pot, and light should I use, how often do I water/feed? thanks!


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 10, 2008)

Just get some little clay pots @.25 inch standard and fill it with merical grow cactus soil. Soak the pots in distilled water and let the access water drain out. Place seeds on the soils surface(I put around 6-10 seeds in each pot) and put the pots in ziplock bags about 5-6 inches from some CFL's(I used 1 85 watt 6000K to germinate). I leave the light on for 18 hours and off for 6 every day with a flowering timer. Within a few days you should start to see a little hairry white ball come out of the black seed. The hairs will attach themselves to the soil and the ball will turn green and grow a tap root.

Make sure you air out the bags about 1-2 times a day(I just opend mine for about half hour once a day and let a fan blow over them).


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 10, 2008)

After you get a bunch of babies it's time to learn how to graft cacti!


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 10, 2008)

awesome. namaste, sensei. What do I do once I see a taproot? leave them in the pot? And won't I have to transplant them into larger pots eventually?


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 10, 2008)

After they are about 2 months old you can take a safty pin and dig them up. You do not need big pots for them and I'm sure you could leave them in their 2 inch pots for well over 6 months.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 11, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I was thinking about growing some peyote, but decided against it bc i heard it takes that long. how do I get them ready in 3 years? I know you can buy tissue and start them from that, kind of like cloning weed. what kind of soil, pot, and light should I use, how often do I water/feed? thanks!


Forget that, get a San Pedro cactus, same basic shit cept it grows way faster and it's even easier to take care of. There's special cactus soil you can get it at a nursery. You don't have to water it often at all, like once a month or so.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 11, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I heard it takes like 10 years before the peyote is ready to harvest.


but when you eat peyote, you will think it worth the wait. besides, peyote isnt something you should abuse.


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 11, 2008)

I've tried smokeing,eating,and grinding them into a drink

Each time i grinded up 200

I never got any kind of high from them

I think it's because the store i got it from sterlizes them.But im not positive.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 11, 2008)

hey, aatahoochie, when can I extract the lsa from my heavenly blues? it's not flowering yet, but how long after I see flowers do I need to wait before using the entire plant?


----------



## Gutter (Feb 12, 2008)

Haha you got the same idea as me dude. I Bought some the other day, the OSH didnt have heavenly blue or any other supposedly potent ones, so after 10 min of trying t choose from 4 types, my frend threw them on the ground and said close your eyes and pick one up. I picked up sum called glacier star, so hopefully they work. I heard each plant has dif type of high, so i might get some more and mix them when i extract the LSA. But yea i think you wait a lil while after the pods show up.


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 12, 2008)

If your plants will survive outside all year then just wait until the pods dry out and turn brown(try to catch them right before they drop the seeds). Mine die because it gets to cold here. So, I just wait until the end of the year and dig up my plants roots and all. I would try to wait until the plant dies from the weather before doing an extraction. If weather is not an issue then leave the vine alone and enjoy many seeds forever. 

The pods will form after the flowers fall off, they look like this.


----------



## rolln1up (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay for everyone who wonders about morning glory seeds I have 16 packs 0f morning glory seeds their packages says their is 1.7 grams. I counted one package of seeds and the count was 27 so I did a rough average of 25 * 16 = 400 seeds at apx. 27.2 grams. My reading has suggested this is a perfect amount for a first time LSA user. I plan on doing a water extraction Saturday and will document my full experience if anyone would be interested?

Morning Glory Seeds Packages =
Heavenly Blue = 4 PACKAGES
Flying Saucers = 5 Packages
Scarlett O'Hara = 3 Package
star of yelta = 2 package
early call mix = 1 package
tall mix = 1 packages

All seeds were purchased at Walmart and yes I will wash them first to remove any pesticides/toxins before the extraction. If there is support for this or any suggestions let me know !


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 14, 2008)

Not all contain the alkaloids you are seaking. Try heavenly blue, flying saucers, pearly gates, and milky way for the morning glory. also try to obtain some Rivera corymbosa and Argyria nervosa.

I am pretty sure those seeds arn't treated. I heard they inject rats at petshop with shit that kills snakes, is that true?


----------



## rolln1up (Feb 14, 2008)

what do you mean they all don't contain alkaloids, I needs some evidence, reports or somethings.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 14, 2008)

rolln1up said:


> Okay for everyone who wonders about morning glory seeds I have 16 packs 0f morning glory seeds their packages says their is 1.7 grams. I counted one package of seeds and the count was 27 so I did a rough average of 25 * 16 = 400 seeds at apx. 27.2 grams. My reading has suggested this is a perfect amount for a first time LSA user. I plan on doing a water extraction Saturday and will document my full experience if anyone would be interested?
> 
> Morning Glory Seeds Packages =
> Heavenly Blue = 4 PACKAGES
> ...


I don't know those last four types, but the first two I do know contain alkaloids. Please, try some blends in the extraction. Let us know how it goes!have fun


----------



## gogrow (Feb 14, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Not all contain the alkaloids you are seaking. Try heavenly blue, flying saucers, pearly gates, and milky way for the morning glory. also try to obtain some Rivera corymbosa and Argyria nervosa.
> 
> I am pretty sure those seeds arn't treated. I heard they inject rats at petshop with shit that kills snakes, is that true?


not true on the rat thing...at least not at petsmart...


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 14, 2008)

rolln1up: what do you mean they all don't contain alkaloids, I needs some evidence, reports or something.

Go ahead and try them out, all I'm saying is the last few are not even the same species as the first 2. Who know's what they do contain(something toxic), just be careful and maybe you should look for your own reports before consuming things you know nothing about.

gogrow: not true on the rat thing...at least not at petsmart...

I was using that as an example. I know it is not true, but a lot of people think it is, just like seeds being treated with poisons for the soul purpose of poisoning anyone who eats them. That would be illegal and is a lie also, now seeds from plants treated with pesticides is a different story.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't know...I have heard that plants that are known to be used recreationally, are often 'treated' so that they make you sick rather than making you trip. I'm growing some heavenly blues myself (can't wait until I see those big beautiful flowers  Check out Erowid for more info on LSA and morning glory...scroll down and read the faqs and trip reports...they're a plethora of info, but not always reputable-just human experiences, and every psychoactive works differently for every person...know thyself, my friend. It should also convince you that most reputable providers of shamanic herbs only offer the MGs that are potentially psychoactive-Heavenly blues and flying saucers, e.g. Best of luck, and do educate yourself. I have about 400 HB MG seeds, but I'm too chicken to try them after reading all the reports of people saying it's not worth it to puke for hours and feel miserable just to trip for a while.


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 15, 2008)

Erowid is by far out dated and full of misinformation.


----------



## Maxzimus (Feb 15, 2008)

I have some experience with LSA.
First i have experience about Morning Glory & Second i have experience about 
Hawaii Baby Woodroses (heavy LSA) 

at least if u want nice trip with morning glory i advice u to eat 300-600 seeds it's medium to strong dose. 
Morning glory is little bit moore smooth than Hawaii.

i have use Hevenly Blue seeds, i brought in a local flower shop!
first u must wash the seeds, before use, wash seeds in normal fairy or samothing soft soap (dish) then u must crush the seeds so tiny as possible!!! 

if u get the seeds so so tiny crush like dust, then seeds can be strongest condition!
eat the dust with water! take a rest be cause u will get feelings of nause ( it called the toxic stage ) after 30min-1h the mild nause gone away and u feeling ingredible!!
trip last's 6-8h maybe more... additional feelings can last 12h.

but when comes Hawaii be careful!!!
u need 4-8seeds!! 

7-9 seeds can be VERY STRONG DOSE, but dont worry.. its not leathal yet! but it can be heavy to your mind!

so first timers i advice to take no more than 4 to 6 seeds. 4 seeds is not strong and u not possible see hallucions! but yu get your body high and mid high and nice colors and fleelings! 

if you want hallucins u must eat at least 5-10 seeds, but not first time! (it depends seeds size!! & how u eat or use) i ll tell recipe in the end! 
hawaii u can order in smartshops! and glory too! 

Hawaii baby woodroses recipe!

boil a one class of water, let it cool little bit just a 2-3mins!
because use is oraly, onset is affected by the last food that was
ingested, so try not to eat 4-6hours!! before u eat the seeds!
dose usully take is 4-6 seeds!
but some users advice eat not more than 3-5seeds for begginners. ( ill say 4-5 is nice to beginners!)
this recipe makes seeds work more efficiently!
remove any remaining husk and dust top of the seeds!
then cut & chop the seeds up in small bits with knive or pair of scissors (what smallest it be strongest)
put them in the cup and pour half cup of hot but not boiling water on them.
leave it at least 1½h to cool down in room temp! not in fridge oor freez... 

alkaloids dissolve in the water at some point in cooldown process!
the Drink the water and eat all left overs seeds on bottom of cup use spoon and chew the seeds troughly and drink little water more!

then take nice rest place 40min-1h30min u get the trip and at least spookin u up about 6-10h

in the begin u get that mild nause, i know its not nice.. so i advice u to smoke some ganja, it helps very much in that nause!! 

Hawaii: 
3-4 seed : light
5-6 seed : medium to strong
7-10 seed : Heavy Strong!
(remmeber hawaii is special LSA seed! not light stuff, and dose depends on seed size, some times 4 to 5 seeds can be nice strong if they are big seeds)

Morning Glory
200-300 seed : light
350-500 seed : medium
550-750 seed : heavy strong
ill advice not eat more than 650 seeds, because theres a some point when u can take over, and yu get relly hot feelings and dizzy... but dont panic, youll get hot and dizzy first but it goes away!! do some test first if they are not so effect, eat more next time!) 

AND REMEMBER DO NOT DRINK ALCOHOL OR USE ANY MEDICINE WITH THE SEEDS OR LSA, DONT MIX ANYTHING ELSE DRUG, ONLY GANJA IS LOUD!)

NICE TRIPS!

im not anymore eating those seeds, but i can give advice... ( well someday ill maybe eat some seeds, if its right time) i have in my box druids fantasy (make from morning glory and ginseng, damian and passionflower! and utobian bliss balls and e-trips all its natural and made by the LSA seeds and herbs!


----------



## Maxzimus (Feb 15, 2008)

and u can smoke morning glory but u not get much out.. use the seeds in empty stomache!! ur feelings of nause depends how long time ur last meal was?? so keep stomache empty at least 4 to 6h!!!!! u wont puke, because its nothing to puke!!! 

so u have to taste some shaman nause feelings in your body and its not so bad!, it only take 30-40mins that baddest feeling and its not so bad either! so when its gone you will get nice price it!!!!! and ill forgot after 3-4h taking hawaii seeds ull get another up lifth!! its like extacy then.. it goes higher and that strong trip point will last 1½h to 3h.

but you have to eat at least 5 medium to big size seeds or at least 6 to 8 seeds!
begginners puke.. be strong.. youll get very nice price after begin nause.!


----------



## Maxzimus (Feb 15, 2008)

and all drugs are toxic, ganja is some kind toxic, alcohol is toxic so the seeds are not so toxic than heroin or cocaine or amfetamine or like that kind strong or cynthetic chemicals like LSD or Extacy!! dont be afraid, and i advice dont use every weekend.. ill recom to use once in a while like once in a month is max, i advice to use fwe time in year... my buddy used to use every weekend.. and the tolerans was in about 10-15 seeds at time.. and hes afraid to go to hospial to help.. but thank god hes not have to go to the hospital.... its all okay now so i warning not to use much and every week!


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 15, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Erowid is by far out dated and full of misinformation.


Really??? I was told it's a very reputable source. What sites do you suggest?


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 18, 2008)

Maxzimus said:


> and all drugs are toxic, ganja is some kind toxic, alcohol is toxic so the seeds are not so toxic than heroin or cocaine or amfetamine or like that kind strong or cynthetic chemicals like LSD or Extacy!! dont be afraid, and i advice dont use every weekend.. ill recom to use once in a while like once in a month is max, i advice to use fwe time in year... my buddy used to use every weekend.. and the tolerans was in about 10-15 seeds at time.. and hes afraid to go to hospial to help.. but thank god hes not have to go to the hospital.... its all okay now so i warning not to use much and every week!


Just to get this straight, English isn't your first language.. is it?...

EDIT:
Just to clarify, I'm not trying to offend you or nothing, just wondering where you're from. PS- do morning glories make first-timers throw up as well? oor just HBW's? My girl friend and I are tryna get our homegirl trippin off some shit, but I'd feel bad if I made them throw up.. or if I threw up lol


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 18, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> I was using that as an example. I know it is not true, but a lot of people think it is, just like seeds being treated with poisons for the soul purpose of poisoning anyone who eats them. That would be illegal and is a lie also, now seeds from plants treated with pesticides is a different story.


True about seeds, but not about other OTC drug sources. For instance, in the US and Canada, codeine can only be sold OTC with a very high amount of acetylsalicylic acid and caffeine, so that the side effects would be too strong to make them worthwhile for recreational use. Trust me, I've tried. It's mad easy to extract the codeine though; I'm working on some right now with about 50 .222's.


----------



## Maxzimus (Mar 1, 2008)

sorry at first, my late answer.
my first language is finland, and i speak english better than writte  
and morning glory dose more nause than HWB seed's because u have to eat more and ur stomache must do more work down there.... 

i hate to eat mornin glory, so i dont eat it anymore... because u have to eat 350-700 seeds if u want nice feeling... like HWB u need light nice feeling just 4 seeds.. but if u want to know what is LSA or HWB i recommend to eat at least 5-8 seeds depending seed size !!!! and if u have not eat at least 5-6h u dont puke! or if fleelings are like that, like u will puke at anytime, i advice u to fight back and first to stay still and close ur eyez (s)  it will go away! but everyone is different! so just anybody cant stand it! like anybody cant stand it booz or THC or LSA or LSD. 
and remember to wash our seeds very well before! Both seeds make feelings of nause !!! and my experience and my friends.! morning glory dose more nause! if u puke utill at last under 1,5h u may lose to get trip.. or u get bad trip! BE STRONG ! MAY Force be with u!!!


----------



## Maxzimus (Mar 1, 2008)

and i advice to dont use morning glory or HWB plant.. use only they seeds there is all that full LSA potent!!! not in leaves or flowers.. u might get some if u smoke theyr flowers.. but not anything suprising and if u eat plant.. i think its VERY TOXIC FOR UR LIVER!! OR KIDNEYS!! (LIVERPOOL ITS FUN CITY NAME !! LOL  ) lIVER & POOL HEH HEH U GOT IT  HEH HEH HEH.. IM DRUNK AND LITTLE TO SMOKE SOME HERB


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 3, 2008)

When I bought morning glory seeds I got them at walmart you want the Heavenly Blue strain. It's been a while so I've forgotten the dosages(I think 300-600 seeds per person) but my buddies and I ground up the seed in the blender with fruit and drank it down. About 2 hours later I started to feel funny and tripped for the whole night. Two of my buddies didn't like the trip and were able to sleep on them. I got about 5 hours of sleep that night. The next morning I woke up feeling funny and decided to smoke a bowl and as soon as I took a hit I was tripping my nuts off for the rest of the day! The best I can describe the trip is an intense body high and a big mindfuck that keeps changing on you, just as you get comfortable with trip. So I tripped for a total of 20 or so hours. They are fun but *potent* so use caution. I will not take them again as I am partial to shrooms or a 2-CI kind of trip.


----------



## Gamberro (Mar 22, 2008)

Why 2C-I when you could 2C-B?


----------



## illbill (Mar 25, 2008)

I grow some in a container near my other "plants" and was trying to conjure up a way to cross the effects of morning glory with my other "plants" possible? or would genetic rules prevent such an idea?


----------



## illbill (Mar 25, 2008)

...oh yeah moon flowers better feeling a bit safer


----------



## Gamberro (Mar 26, 2008)

Genetically impossible because they're completely unrelated. However, both LSA and THC are highly soluble in alcohol....


----------



## KingWyrm420 (Mar 29, 2008)

ok i just grinded up and ate 18g. of morning glory heavenly blue


----------



## KingWyrm420 (Mar 29, 2008)

and i just puked them all up....damnit........i will try again next week


----------



## cotyvkon (Mar 30, 2008)

ya fuckin gut ach it goes away tho


----------



## KingWyrm420 (Mar 30, 2008)

lol after i puked them up i went to the movie store and then it hit me and i was walkin funny and the cashier was like u ok?!?!! lol and i dont remember much else cuz my bro took me home b4 i got sick again lol


----------



## budsandtits (Apr 2, 2008)

morning glory seeds? you have waythefuck to mutch time to waste


----------



## KingWyrm420 (Apr 2, 2008)

no its just dry where i live and wen its not dry the shit is expesive


----------



## tanker2 (Apr 2, 2008)

i havnt tried morning glory yet but i have tried Baby Woodrose seeds and this is what i have to say

STAY AWAY i took about 20 of these bastards camping and i ended up puking even though i hadnt eatenin about 2 days of taking them, then i spent about 9 hours in my tent rolling around from just pain!!!

was horrid NEVER AGAIN!!


----------



## aattocchi (Apr 3, 2008)

"20" no shit you got sick! You have to defat those before taking them, too much nasty oil.


----------



## tanker2 (Apr 4, 2008)

well they came with this qhite shit on the shell so we scraped it off then put it under a smal flame for about a minute then boiled them for another minute

so they should of been fine

but i dunno i will never forget that day!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 5, 2008)

damn go buy a couple of tabs instead, hopefully the gel kind


----------



## tanker2 (Apr 5, 2008)

wtf r they?!?!?!


----------



## supersour3 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have done LSA many times in the forms of Morning Glory Seeds and Hawaiian Baby Woodrose. I love them both, but it takes far fewer Hawaiian Baby Woodrose seeds to get the job done. When I took Morning Glory seeds, I used 190 proof alcohol to extract the LSA in them, as it is alcohol soluble, while the other chemicals involved that can make you nauseous are not. NEVER, EVER follow the recipes online that call for a two part extraction, first the fats and then the LSA. They will make you awful sick and might even kill you. If you want a good recipe for extraction PM me, or ill start a thread or something


----------



## kingkush (Apr 6, 2008)

you have to eat pearly whites!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodsyn2o (Apr 6, 2008)

i just planted a bunch of mg seed crimson red and blue so i will be growing my own this summer


----------



## supersour3 (Apr 6, 2008)

is it worth it to grow them? i buy it for 4 ounces (~3000) seeds for 12$ start a thread on this if you go through with the grow!


----------



## UniverseWithin (Apr 7, 2008)

ummm yea i just signed up and yess i ordered some morning glory seeds last night from Legal Highs, Glass Bongs, Pipes Head Shop, I feel that it is a reliable source. Now i just need to wait hahaha. While i wait I do have some uncovered questions. Well i do plan to ground up these morning glory seeds and consume them with liquid, however my question is what is the preferred method, a.)letting the grounded seeds sit in cold water for 1-2 hrs and then drink down everything, or b.) just eating the powder and washing it down with liquid (I do belive someone said orange juice). 
OR i was thinking about letting it lay in some green tea, reading somewhere online that it helps ease the nauseated feeling. So i was just thinking about soaking it in green tea and letting it lay in the fridge for 1-2hrs.
I just want some feed back from the experienced ones on which method they would prefer.
I am excited. I need to discover the inner mind. One Love.


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd rather just drop some acid or spark up a phatty.


----------



## UshUsh (Apr 8, 2008)

Can't say I've ever even heard of them can someone tell me more in-depth what they are and what it is in them that makes you trip, and what sort of high you get from these things. Are they illegal?


----------



## Gutter (Apr 8, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Funny you bring this up, my whole day has been about this shit
> Yup I crushed up some seeds and put it in water. I think I could tell a little bit. But then i toked up in my shower And I'm kinda trippin right now, like a weirder high hahaha, soo uhh anyways.....fuck i forgot what i was talking about dudes hahaaha..peace padres hahaha


Jesus Christ!! This shit is still fuckin up here thats hellafunny!! This is like at least a few fuckin months old haha. Well anyways yea man I got some seeds a while back but havnt been able to plant them due to the cold. Im actually planting some today and already have some going. Two different types so I'll have some variety in experience. Ill try one type then the other then a mix. Its gonna be sweet.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 8, 2008)

UshUsh said:


> Can't say I've ever even heard of them can someone tell me more in-depth what they are and what it is in them that makes you trip, and what sort of high you get from these things. Are they illegal?


The most avtice ingredient in it is LSA which is less dramatic than LSD. IT also has different alkaloids in it which gives the different effects according to different types of morning glory, from intense visual or hearing things. The plants themselves of course, arent illegal, but if you ever have an extract of LSA it is illegal. Im guessing its schedule III drug as most shit is in america, because the federal drug burea are peices of shit. But anyways yea you have to have at least prolly like 150 seeds to feel the slightest effect. 

Theres only one warning, and its that they are a constrictant, like tobacco, but way more extreme. It's advised that you only take LSA once every two weeks, so like twice a month but I've heard people getting lucky and doing it 3x a month. 

Thats pretty much all I know hope i cleared it up for you


----------



## Gutter (Apr 8, 2008)

UniverseWithin said:


> ummm yea i just signed up and yess i ordered some morning glory seeds last night from Legal Highs, Glass Bongs, Pipes Head Shop, I feel that it is a reliable source. Now i just need to wait hahaha. While i wait I do have some uncovered questions. Well i do plan to ground up these morning glory seeds and consume them with liquid, however my question is what is the preferred method, a.)letting the grounded seeds sit in cold water for 1-2 hrs and then drink down everything, or b.) just eating the powder and washing it down with liquid (I do belive someone said orange juice).
> OR i was thinking about letting it lay in some green tea, reading somewhere online that it helps ease the nauseated feeling. So i was just thinking about soaking it in green tea and letting it lay in the fridge for 1-2hrs.
> I just want some feed back from the experienced ones on which method they would prefer.
> I am excited. I need to discover the inner mind. One Love.


Well when my plants start producing seeds, I plan on getting some juice, grinding the fuckers up, puttting all of it in the juice, shake every 2 hours, keeping in a dark place for about a day or two, maybe less. Then....bottoms up! 
You could however extract the LSA to its pure form, its not that hard. But it can be dangerous and you might blow up lol. Plus if you do it wrong, there goes hella seeds. 
If you want to save the stomach pain(I only heard of people getting stomach aches because of the chemicals, not the natural shit) instead of green tea you could use peppermint tea as it numbs pain in the stomach and anything else.


----------



## aattocchi (Apr 9, 2008)

Gutter said:


> You could however extract the LSA to its pure form, its not that hard. But it can be dangerous and you might blow up lol.


How are you going to blow up?


----------



## Gutter (Apr 9, 2008)

You can use 1) Methanol(which is flamable and produces flamable gas) 
2) Ethanol(also flamable)
3)Dichloromethane(guess what?....flamable) 

Lol thts How. Just dont do it in a kitchen, fireplace, or garage and you should be good though.


----------



## aattocchi (Apr 10, 2008)

Gutter said:


> You can use 1) Methanol(which is flamable and produces flamable gas)
> 2) Ethanol(also flamable)
> 3)Dichloromethane(guess what?....flamable)
> 
> Lol thts How. Just dont do it in a kitchen, fireplace, or garage and you should be good though.


You're a dumb ass! You don't heat the NP solvent, you titrate it with acid and extract the LSA salts with distilled water. Then you evaporate, so unless water explodes you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## UniverseWithin (Apr 10, 2008)

lol thanks. umm i dont want to intoxicate myself more by trying to extract, plus im a lazy guy. I think 2hrs in water then mixing with cold tea is right way to go. Hopefully the seeds will come tomorrow and i will let u guys know how the trip went  , and if not ill hit you guyz up next week.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 10, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> You're a dumb ass! You don't heat the NP solvent, you titrate it with acid and extract the LSA salts with distilled water. Then you evaporate, so unless water explodes you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


Wow what a dick. Mind pointing out where I said that you heat the non-polar solvent? All I said was that the vapors are a fire hazard.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 10, 2008)

UniverseWithin said:


> lol thanks. umm i dont want to intoxicate myself more by trying to extract, plus im a lazy guy. I think 2hrs in water then mixing with cold tea is right way to go. Hopefully the seeds will come tomorrow and i will let u guys know how the trip went  , and if not ill hit you guyz up next week.


Yea I'd only do the extraction if I already had the ingredients. I'm lazy too.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 11, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Jesus Christ!! This shit is still fuckin up here thats hellafunny!! This is like at least a few fuckin months old haha.


LOL I started this and I came on here thinkin the same thing, like, "Why is this at the top of New Subscribed Threads again?.."
Anyways, growing them sounds fun. Think they'd grow well over the summer in the Central Ontario climate?


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 11, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Wow what a dick. Mind pointing out where I said that you heat the non-polar solvent? All I said was that the vapors are a fire hazard.


Yeah he's right man... Take a chilly pill and relax, even if he had said some dumb shit people make mistakes.
Sometimes it's interesting how finnicky potheads can get.


----------



## aattocchi (Apr 11, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Wow what a dick. Mind pointing out where I said that you heat the non-polar solvent? All I said was that the vapors are a fire hazard.


 No, you said you can blow yourself up. 

Where are the vapors comming from? You're talking about shit you never done! I wish people would post about more first hand accounts, instead of repeating the same bullshit they read on Erowid or somewhere else.


----------



## VintageGrow (Apr 11, 2008)

Non-treated MG seed source:

Annual Flower Seeds Varieties D-M by Ferry-Morse, Discounted Every Day at HomeHarvestSeeds.com

Current year seeds, discounted, no less!

VG


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 11, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> No, you said you can blow yourself up.
> 
> Where are the vapors comming from? You're talking about shit you never done! I wish people would post about more first hand accounts, instead of repeating the same bullshit they read on Erowid or somewhere else.


Dude, he said if you use the three solvents which we listed... all of which would, indeed, explode, if heated.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 11, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> No, you said you can blow yourself up.
> 
> Where are the vapors comming from? You're talking about shit you never done! I wish people would post about more first hand accounts, instead of repeating the same bullshit they read on Erowid or somewhere else.


Hmmm...where are they coming from? Wow. Your ablsolutely right man! I hate when people fucking learn shit from reading. I mean we've been on this earth for like thousands of years and what have we ever gotten from passing on information with written words? Nothing! Your a fucking idiot.


----------



## DMTER (Apr 11, 2008)

You can read how to ride a bike all day long but you wont really know what its about until you ride one!


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 12, 2008)

Not necessarily true; I learned how to ride a bike from obsessing over a Mud Puppy commercial, and I hit the parking lot 1st day like a pro. I wonder if I still have that bike somewhere....

Anyway, again, anybody know how Morning Glories would grow out here in S. Ontario? I saw a site selling "mixed colours", and based on the recommendations of mixing alkaloids, I think I'll be going with that.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea Im mixing two different ones. But I'm not sure about your area, but all I can say is that they need direct sunlight.


----------



## MmmmK (Apr 14, 2008)

how long does the high last? i have been pretty curious about the morning glories


----------



## aattocchi (Apr 14, 2008)

sorry if I come off as an ass hole, but when you extract LSA from MG seeds the NP solvent stays in a capped jar. You then titrate it with acid to convert the LSA back into a salt. Then you extract the salts with distilled water, there are NO vapors is what I'm saying and if you knew what the hell you were talking about you wouldn't make it seem like your cooking meth.

It is good to learn by reading, but you base your oppinion on something you never even tried, just read about.


----------



## aattocchi (Apr 14, 2008)

and there isn't even that many MG seed extractions available on the net, just the bullshit one on Erowid.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> sorry if I come off as an ass hole, but when you extract LSA from MG seeds the NP solvent stays in a capped jar. You then titrate it with acid to convert the LSA back into a salt. Then you extract the salts with distilled water, there are NO vapors is what I'm saying and if you knew what the hell you were talking about you wouldn't make it seem like your cooking meth.
> 
> It is good to learn by reading, but you base your oppinion on something you never even tried, just read about.


You just need to not be on the offensive so much, that's why you came off so harsh. Thanks for the info. I like things in basic useful words when they're referring to instructions, so that certainly works for me.

I found what appears to be a very legit extraction: LSA Extraction
Does that look good to you? I understand if you don't want to read the whole thing; unfortunately, it doesn't explain in very simple terms.

Also, big question: Is it possible to make Hawaiian Baby Woodrose (HBW) seeds not induce vomiting by soaking them several times in an NP solvent, such as petroleum?


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 17, 2008)

I've tried Morning Glory seeds before. It was a lot like LSD but was more uncomfortable (I thought). I know that doesn't make a whole lot of sense but if you've done a lot of hallucinogens you'll know what I mean by uncomfortable. A little bit of a headache after the visuals went away. 

It's a cheap alt. to acid but I probably won't do it again.


----------



## aattocchi (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds a bit backwards, but it should work??? I wouldn't expect a good yield, you'll probably waste a lot of the LSA if you go about it that way.

Just soak the seeds in warm distilled water and a little distilled white vinegar(PH 4.5-5) and defat the solution after you filter the seeds out.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 18, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Sounds a bit backwards, but it should work??? I wouldn't expect a good yield, you'll probably waste a lot of the LSA if you go about it that way.
> 
> Just soak the seeds in warm distilled water and a little distilled white vinegar(PH 4.5-5) and defat the solution after you filter the seeds out.


What I did was to rinse them and then put them in a coffee grinder (read about it somewhere). It separated into some white-ish powder that's stuck to the top and a more dense black powder that contained most of the shell peices. I think it's the shell that makes you feel sick, so that's why that method works (someone correct me if I'm wrong).

A coffee grinder is also quite useful if you ever want to make poppy tea! But that is a whole other thread.


----------



## BobVila (Apr 19, 2008)

One time I just took the whole pack I bought ground it up put it in some pudding and ate it. tripped for 12 hours couldn't sleep and spent most my time shitting on the toilet. Definately need to extract it what ever you do. Cool high I bet if I wasn't shitting my asshole out.


----------



## UniverseWithin (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay soo I did them, but it was a terrible night. I guess ill start from the beginning. Alright I ordered the morning glory seeds from Legal Highs, Glass Bongs, Pipes Head Shop, and they came last monday. When I ordered these, I shipped them to my house and I told my parents that I was getting them to clear my mind. I convinced them because I am reading a book which is about meditation, and I told them that the book recommended to take them, which was a lie. Anyways on Thursday, my friend came over and we took the seeds and grinded them with a coffee grinder. We made three drinks, one for the two of my friends and one for me. However in mine I put a little bit more than 400 seeds, which is around 10 grams. I gave my friends 350 seeds. We then put each in a little gatorade bottle filled with water and let it sit in fridge for one day. It looked just like mud. Soo on Friday my friend came to pick me up, and i snuck the drinks out through my back yard. Soo then we went to a store to get a strainer we strained each drink twice to get all the mush out. I also bought tea incase I needed it. then we drank it around 9 at night. It was pretty hard to drink down, tasted foul, really foul. Luckly I had the tea, which i chased it with. Soo we went to a park, and waited for the trip. Soo an hour later, I started feeling sick. I wanted to throw up but I held it in. Same with my friends, they were not feeling good. So after 30 mins it calmed down, and I started feeling weird. Then suddenly I had this buzzing high throughout my body. Best way to describe it is when u cut off your circulation and then let it go and you feel that buzz. Anyways soo couple of our other friends came to the park to chill. I then took a walk around the park cause I didnt want to be near them. So as I was walking, I noticed that I felt really really drunk. I couldnt walk straight and at the same time I felt that high though out body. After a lap of walking throughout the park, I was feeling sorta of sick again and worn out. Someone gave me chips to eat, but I just spit it out, I was not in the mood. Soo things were starting to get weirder and weirder. Then I got a phone call from my mom at 12! I tried to keep it straight but then she was like, I saw you sneak the drink you made from the back. And i was like fuckkk! Im screwed. Then i told her that I only had a sip and it tasted really bad so I threw away the rest. Then she asked me where I was, and I told her I was at my friends, so then she was like, Im comming to pick you up. I was like let me just sleep over and she kept on saying no. So then I admitted I was at the park and I had to get one of my sober friends to drop me off. Soo on the ride home I started to feel really weird. My visions was starting to expand and contrast. Soo anyways I came home and I was deciding to chill at the side of my house until I was cool but my dad opend the door. And I was just thinking, fuck im screwed. Soo I go inside and sit in the living room with my parents. They ask me what I did. I told them that I only had a sip of the mornig glory and then I threw it out and I told them that I was drunk. Soo then they started yelling at me and blah blah blah. So then I went to my room to sleep, however this was only the begining of my trip. Whenever I was laying down in my room, it started getting weirder and weirder. I started hearing insane music, literally insanity music, so i had to close my ears. Then I started seeing colors and things were getting blurry. 2:30. is when I hit the peak, which was five and half hours after I drank the seeds. My stomach was making weird noises and It was awfully loud and my liver made weird ass noises too. I started to hear loud trains go by and speeding cars go by on the street but when I looked outside, there was nothing. I heard people also talking. At this time, I felt something cracking inside my head, and the right side of my body became slightly paralyzed. Also my liver was burning, and I felt some liquid inside. I thought something popped inside and I was slowly getting poisoned. So I got up, went into the bathroom and I still felt uncomfortable. At the same time when I look at my skin in the mirror, it was moving around like waves. My vision was expanding and contrasting too. Like one sec i felt really tiny and the other moment I felt really tall. So i went back to my bed and laid down, but then I heard weird noises again and the right side of my neck was stiff. I was panicking, i thought I would have to go to the hospital. Instead of waking up my parents first, I went downstairs and I tried to looks up side effects of morning glory seeds, but I was too into the trip, that I failed to do soo. Then I got up and looked outside of my back door. The trees were melting and they were moving like waves of water. They were really disfigured. It was 3 fucking AM! 6 hrs after I drank the seeds and I was full out trippin. I thought there was something wrong, and my spine felt weird. I thought maybe somehow, too much spinal fluid drained. But i dont know if that is possible. So i went back upstairs and into my bed and my liver was still making weird noises and it was burning. Soo I went back to the bathroom and took off my shirt. I looked in the mirror, and I saw that the right side of my body was rotting away. I thought that poison was slowly spreading throughout, so i freaked out and woke up my parents. I called my dad to the bathroom and I told him that I didnt drink beer and I drank the morning glory seeds. He told me that my body wasnt rotting and whenever he touched me, I thought that he went crazy. To me it seemed like he turned completely insane. So I was yelling at him, DAD YOUR CRAZY! Then i freaked out and I ran to my mom and I told her that dad was going crazy. She told me that he was normal and I look back and shook my head and realized that my dad was normal. WOW. morning glory seeds are fucked up. Soo i went back to bed. However I was still feeling uncomfortable. I decided that I need to digest this shit but there was nothing in my stomach cause I didnt eat anything prior to the consumption. SO I ate cereal but It was really hard to consume. I also started drink alot of water. I stayed up all night. Whever I sobered by 7 am, the right side of my body was still feeling paralyzed. So i do think that I go some poisoning. So my mom made me ginger tea. Then I talked to my parents about the trip and told them that I was taking morning glory seeds to meditate better but I didnt realize that it would make me go crazy. They understood me and now I am cool with them, but I am still recovering. This trip on MGS was not what I expected. I was expecting it to but more soothing and I was expecting less of a trip. I didnt sleep till 1 in the afternoon. However my trip was beyond belief crazzy as fuck. I also had crazy intellectual thoughts, yet I do not recommend it. Before I thought I would be okay to take them, but take the words of the majority. The majority is right, it is not pleasant. It is nothing like shrooms. This shit is bullshit. Never again do I want to see these seeds or the flower.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 21, 2008)

Man, you gotta be outside man. When I do it, I'm going to drink it early in the morning and go outside the day.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Universe, 
You've gotta do them with at lease one other tripping person and preferrably either a sober babysitter, or an empty house/apartment etc. I've had tons of experience with hallucinogens and I till don't think I'd take them if I thought I'd be alone at all. And in your parents house? I ALWAYS end up thinking something is wrong inside of my body (I do it with LSD and 2CI too). Just be careful.. you don't want to end up running into a cop or something while you're tripping.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 22, 2008)

How do you get that 2CI crap?


----------



## budsandtits (Apr 22, 2008)

that is sum dumb shit


----------



## GerryWanna (Apr 22, 2008)

If your looking for a high like LSD. try taking 6 to 10 Gravol pills The ones used for motion sickness. Be Careful its a wild trip.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 22, 2008)

I heard that shit is unpleasant


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 22, 2008)

Gutter said:


> How do you get that 2CI crap?


You call up some chinese chemical company on the phone and order it. really


----------



## AusStone Texas (Apr 22, 2008)

Here*s a tip on morning glory seeds - they really work but be really careful that if you get them from a seed packet that they have not been treated with a fungicide or some other toxin. I did some treated seeds once and it was no fun hallucinating for 6 hours with the worst headache of my life the whole time. If you get clean seeds expect a bit of nausea similar to that from ingesting mescaline. Good luck.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 23, 2008)

UniverseWithin said:


> (...) The majority is right, it is not pleasant. It is nothing like shrooms. This shit is bullshit. Never again do I want to see these seeds or the flower.


Well, not to sound condescending at all, but if you'd read all the posts in this thread, you'd realize you were drinking toxins. Hence, always extract the LSA from the rest before consuming. Still, thanks for the catalogue of your experience. May I ask what type you had?
Good luck next time.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 23, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Sounds a bit backwards, but it should work??? I wouldn't expect a good yield, you'll probably waste a lot of the LSA if you go about it that way.
> 
> Just soak the seeds in warm distilled water and a little distilled white vinegar(PH 4.5-5) and defat the solution after you filter the seeds out.


Wait, as in vinegar diluted with water? And, is the PH really a big deal? I still don't have a PH meter, as part of my continuing revolution against measurement of any kind.


----------



## UniverseWithin (Apr 23, 2008)

my body is still sore. My stomach constantly grumbles and my liver feels funny. You think i should get it checked out by a doctor or just wait. Also here and there, especially when I eat, I feel this buzzing feeling throughout my body. And this is where i got the seeds from Morning Glory Seeds (Ipomoea Violacea) - Online Shop


----------



## Gutter (Apr 23, 2008)

what is the purpose of the white vinegar? I know defat, but why would you do that?


----------



## K9will (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is what I did, I got 3,000 untreated seeds off eBay. I washed them in a small wire colander with dish soap. Then I soaked them in water over night. The seeds swelled up and it was easy to pop the white &#8220;meat&#8221; out.(I&#8217;m not sure what it&#8217;s called) Most, but not all, of the chemicals that upset the stomach are in the skin. I let the &#8220;meat&#8221; or sprout dry overnight then I ground it up in a pepper mill. if u use a coffee grinder, grind it with 2 or 3 second bursts as heat destroys the good stuff. Then I put the powder into a pill bottle to wait for the right time. On the day my girl and I got Dramamine (motion sickness pills) and ginger tea for the nausea.
First thing in the morning on an empty stomach we took vitamin C and a Dramamine. 30 minutes later, I used my digital scale to weigh out 8 grams of seed grit for me, 8 grams for my girl and add it to apple sauce (to help get it down) *DANGER*! 8 GRAMS IS WAY TOO MUCH IF YOU ARE NOT TAKEING THE OUTER BLACK HUSK OFF THE SEED!!!!!! 300 SEEDS TOPS IF THE HUSKS STAY ON. 150 seeds is a nice dose. 300 is heavy.
The trip began in about 1 hour. There is some nausea but the tea helps and if you vomit it&#8217;s ok you feel better immediately and you still trip. Within 2 to 3 hours my girl and I were tripping nicely (more of a body trip then visual) and so horny I could not believe it. The sex was mad wiled. She went at me like a hungry animal. Man we did things all day, I mean ALL day like 5 hours of kinky sucking and f*cking. I&#8217;ve done it a few times and it&#8217;s always the same. It&#8217;s a very special day for us. Look up this site for more info. You can make all kinds of extracts but it&#8217;s not necessary. I think you will like it very much and don&#8217;t forget to plant a seed or too for your own supply.
Erowid
Erowid Morning Glory Vault : FAQ

you might want to try "babyhawaiian wood rose" but don't. ebay don't have the real ones. stick to morning glorys.


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 24, 2008)

ive done morning glory a couple times. I usually eat about 12 grams or so of heavenly blue seeds. The best brand of seeds u can buy is the organic ones online- otherwise ive used burpee which wal-mart carries (burpee is from switzerland and they dont put bad chemicals on it that make you sick!). Nevertheless thoroughly wash the seeds off- and then let them dry. When they are dry grind them up into a powder using a coffee grinder. Then mix the powder up with say yogurt or something- as its nasty eating it straight as it feels like eating sand or something. The trip will take about an 30 min to an hour to begin- and wont peak until like an hour or 2 into the trip. It usually lasts around 6-8 hours. Smoke some weed to help with the nausea which is bad the first hour after eating them.- smoking weed with MG really brings out the visual effects as well +is really fun  Its a really clearheaded trip- with barely any mindfuck/confusion.

Have Fun


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 26, 2008)

K9will said:


> Here is what I did, I got 3,000 untreated seeds off eBay. I washed them in a small wire colander with dish soap. Then I soaked them in water over night. The seeds swelled up and it was easy to pop the white meat out.(Im not sure what its called) Most, but not all, of the chemicals that upset the stomach are in the skin. I let the meat or sprout dry overnight then I ground it up in a pepper mill. if u use a coffee grinder, grind it with 2 or 3 second bursts as heat destroys the good stuff. Then I put the powder into a pill bottle to wait for the right time. On the day my girl and I got Dramamine (motion sickness pills) and ginger tea for the nausea.
> First thing in the morning on an empty stomach we took vitamin C and a Dramamine. 30 minutes later, I used my digital scale to weigh out 8 grams of seed grit for me, 8 grams for my girl and add it to apple sauce (to help get it down) *DANGER*! 8 GRAMS IS WAY TOO MUCH IF YOU ARE NOT TAKEING THE OUTER BLACK HUSK OFF THE SEED!!!!!! 300 SEEDS TOPS IF THE HUSKS STAY ON. 150 seeds is a nice dose. 300 is heavy.
> The trip began in about 1 hour. There is some nausea but the tea helps and if you vomit its ok you feel better immediately and you still trip. Within 2 to 3 hours my girl and I were tripping nicely (more of a body trip then visual) and so horny I could not believe it. The sex was mad wiled. She went at me like a hungry animal. Man we did things all day, I mean ALL day like 5 hours of kinky sucking and f*cking. Ive done it a few times and its always the same. Its a very special day for us. Look up this site for more info. You can make all kinds of extracts but its not necessary. I think you will like it very much and dont forget to plant a seed or too for your own supply.
> Erowid
> ...


Sounds sexy. What kind of seeds did you use?
I've never heard of that technique, props.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 27, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Sounds sexy. What kind of seeds did you use?
> I've never heard of that technique, props.


Thought you were an expert.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Thought you were an expert.


Don't know how you got that idea, but you thought wrong.


----------



## Gutter (Apr 30, 2008)

Man I'm growing some. Two different types(Glaciar Star) and (Heavenly Blue). I cant wait til they are done by summer! Trippy summer coming up hehe.


----------



## BobVila (May 3, 2008)

I gave some seeds to my mom and told her I was growing them and to grow them too. After a few months all her plants made SEEDS and then she gave them to me and I ate them! O-Natural- No worrying about pesticides. 

I wish I could give her some pot seeds and get the buds back.....​


----------



## Gamberro (May 3, 2008)

How many seeds can I expect to get per creeper?


----------



## Lobotomist (May 3, 2008)

I ate a couple packets of them once. I got sick and felt very uncomfortable for a few hours. I'll stick to good ol' cid.


----------



## K9will (May 7, 2008)

i got heavenly blues off ebay. the erowid link has a lot of info.


----------



## systema diabolico (May 7, 2008)

hey man there no joke fo sho your suppose to take 300 seeds i was having a coversation with a homie that wasnt there but i saw him there my homie who took them wit me was playing counter strike on the matress of his bed with no computer man that was dope so be careful like i said no joke like hell bells


----------



## systema diabolico (May 7, 2008)

o and only the blueish purpl 1s and they fuck up your stomach but youll feel it haha


----------



## Gutter (May 8, 2008)

systema diabolico said:


> o and only the blueish purpl 1s and they fuck up your stomach but youll feel it haha


Why is it going around that only the blue ones have LSA?


----------



## Gamberro (May 8, 2008)

It must be because Heavenly Blues are the most notoriously psychoactive.


----------



## BobVila (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, from what I've head those one do have more, but it is true that they all do but why would you want to eat more of that shit to get the same high?


----------



## Gutter (May 13, 2008)

Cuz they have different trips. Plus its not that hard to crush up seeds and mix with a drink.


----------



## intensive (May 13, 2008)

ive tried heavenly blue, pearly gates, and other types that i read off of erowid, but after gettin sick the first time, mixing lemonjuice with the powdered up mix the second time, and filtering the whole mix after doing the same thing again the thired time, nothing worked lol,


----------



## Gutter (May 13, 2008)

nothing worked like you never felt the trip?


----------



## haze in mi vains (Jun 13, 2008)

I have tried heavely blue seeds a couple of days ago. we eat a pack each and then smoked 4 blunts. nothing special happond, you think i should get more next time or say screw it?


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 13, 2008)

k so then what the best step by step process for extracting the LSA other than the erowid one


----------



## Gutter (Jun 13, 2008)

haze in mi vains said:


> I have tried heavely blue seeds a couple of days ago. we eat a pack each and then smoked 4 blunts. nothing special happond, you think i should get more next time or say screw it?


If your going to eat from packs, make sure you find out if they are treated seeds with chemicals on them or not. Also, a pack most likely has less than 50 seeds, which wont do anything to you. Use more and clean seeds.


----------



## rolln1up (Jun 16, 2008)

I have tried MG on three sepreate occasion. One eating the raw seeds nothing; than griding them up and drinking with water nothing; and than a cold water extraction with lemon juice using 600 MG and again nothing Just not my thing I guess I have to give a thumbs down to the old MG


----------

